# Pennsylvania RR GP9 color?



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

I've studied many photo collections of the PRR GP9 and can't decide what base color I should paint it. I'm a little color blind and need some help. Some of the photos look black, some look
dark blue, some dark green, and some tuscan red. I plan to apply decals when I've finished painting. I'm leaning towards
black, but I'm open to suggestions. Help!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

PRR freight locos were painted Brunswick Green (also called dark green locomotive enamel). The mix was something like 7 parts black and 1 part green.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> PRR freight locos were painted Brunswick Green (also called dark green locomotive enamel). The mix was something like 7 parts black and 1 part green.


I think that specific mix would probably be a little dark, but that's the general idea.

Since you can't remove paint, start with a 1 to 1 ratio and gradually add black until it looks right.

Use MEASURED part, as from a pipette or similar, and write it down when you find it. You'll probably want to be able to reproduce it later.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Lehigh74 said:


> PRR freight locos were painted Brunswick Green (also called dark green locomotive enamel). The mix was something like 7 parts black and 1 part green.


or DGLE for short


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks black to me in pics. 

Wikipedia says "n the 1950s, the Pennsylvania Railroad GP9s ran in a dark Brunswick green livery." In 1976, they were black.

Also from Wikipedia: The color used by the Pennsylvania Railroad for locomotives was often called Brunswick green, but officially was termed dark green locomotive enamel (DGLE). This was a shade of green so dark as to be almost black, but which turned greener with age and weathering as the copper compounds further oxidized.

So... either go black or add an arbitrary amount of green to indicate age


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

ninjarobert said:


> Looks black to me in pics.
> 
> Wikipedia says "n the 1950s, the Pennsylvania Railroad GP9s ran in a dark Brunswick green livery." In 1976, they were black.
> 
> ...


And that means that you could get away with painting locomotives slightly different shades of near-black green. "That one has an older paint job."


----------



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

*PRR Diesel color*

Thanks for all the help. My layout will be modeled after the 1950's on the PRR so I'll add a little green to the mostly black and see how it turns out.


----------

